# geckos from the channel country, QLD



## moloch05 (Feb 17, 2008)

The dry habitats of southwestern Queensland are good for a variety of gecko species. We saw several species of these lizards on all of our night drives in November 2006 and October 2007.

Fat-tailed Gecko (_Diplodactylus conspicillatus_
This was my first Fat-tailed Gecko from eastern Australia. It looks very different to those from Western Australia.

Here is the habitat of the fat-tail:






... and the gecko

















One of my targets in October was _Diplodactylus immaculatus_. Most of the range of this species is hard to access so I was happy to find one of these nicely coloured geckos.

I found it on a gibber flat like this:












Tessellated Geckos (_Diplodactylus tessellatus_) were the most common reptile on the road at night. They seemed to occur on both the barren clay pans and also gibber flats.










... Tessellated Geckos varied in colouration:






















I saw a few Variegated Geckos _Gehyra variegata_) on the road and others on isolated trees.

typical habitat:





















I am not certain but I think that this _Gehyra_ is possibly a _Gehyra purpurascens_. It looks different to me from the pics of the _G. variegata_:






Velvet geckos are one of my favourite genera of geckos. I was pleased to find this nicely-coloured Marbled Velvet Gecko (_Oedura marmorata_) in a Mulga Tree at night. Here is the tree:










... and the gecko:












Beaked Geckos (_Rhynchoedura ornata_) were common on the red sandy flats with spinifex.






















We saw a few Northern Spiny-tailed Geckos (_Strophurus ciliaris_). They were all crossing the road in areas with shrubs and small trees.
















This Jewelled Gecko (_Strophurus elderi_) was almost as exciting to see as the Fierce Snake. My son and I have searched for it before in Western Australia and western New South Wales but never before were successful. Finding this one was completely unexpected. I stopped to photograph one of the Northern Spiny-tailed Geckos and while I did this, my son walk around and examined a few spinifex. All at once he yelled out that he had found a Jewelled Gecko. I immediately ran over and then took these pics of this spectacular species. It was so agile as it scrambled between blades of the spinifex. I imagine that they are not really rare but just hard to find. They don't seem to venture out onto the roads or at least I have never found one on a road even though I have spent many hours driving through suitable habitat at night.
































Smooth Knob-tailed Geckos (_Nephrurus levis_) are always nice to see. This one looked very thin.
habitat:


























We saw a single Burton's Snake Lizard (_Lialis burtonis_) on each of the two trips.











Regards,
David


----------



## Viridae (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh wow - that jewled is awesome!


----------



## python blue (Feb 17, 2008)

wow nice finds that levis is stunning


----------



## channi (Feb 17, 2008)

what a great thread thanks for sharing David


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing pics David, 
thank you


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome photos david. that jeweled gecko is awsome


----------



## DrNick (Feb 17, 2008)

GR8 shots, awesome!


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 17, 2008)

Unreal, you did extremely well. The channel country reminds me of the terrain out around Sandstone/ Mt Magnet/ Wiluna over here in WA. Harsh country during the day but comes alive at night.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Magpie (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice David.
The knob tail is not really skinny, just a male... that's how they tend to look even in captivity.


----------



## NCHERPS (Feb 18, 2008)

David,
As with your thread before, absolutely stunning photo's.
I like the fact that you have included some habitat pictures, it opens up your mind to how these critters live and what type of terrain they are found in.

Thanks again for sharing with us.

Anymore pictures you have to show will I am sure be greatly received in future.

Cheers Neil


----------



## hornet (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pics, stunning scenery and amazing little geckos. Diplodactylus is my fave genus by far. Did you see much invert life out at night?


----------



## snake_king (Feb 18, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooow Man There Some Good Pics Havent Seen Geckos That Nice For A While


----------



## JasonL (Feb 18, 2008)

Great to see the habitats as well, to often over looked by many. Well done.


----------



## Chris.j (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photos. Im really enjoying these threads of yours. The pics of the jewelled and marmorata are great. In relation to your threads about your trips to Tas, I just got back from Tas last night and although I was only there for work I did see an enormous amount of wildlife. To be exact, in the twenty minute trip from Launceston to our accomodation we saw two quolls, three wallabies and two possums. 

Anyway back to the thread topic, great photos.


----------



## levis04 (Feb 18, 2008)

well done great pics keep up the good work.


----------



## Lozza (Feb 18, 2008)

great pics! I especially love the 2nd Oedura shot - so cute


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the replies.


Jordan,
Do you have any pics from the goldfields area? If so, I would love to see them.


Craig,
Thanks for the knob-tail info. I did know about those differences.


hornet,
The most common inverts were large, flightless crickets on the road at night. 

Chris.j
I return to Tassie in a couple of days. I would love to see the Quolls. I am hoping to spend a weekend in the Cradle Mountain area so maybe I will find them.


Regards,
David


----------

